# New Sig



## TheStump (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, this was sort of the first thing I did when I used my DS with Picto Chat. Lets be honest I think every male has drawn a penis on there DS before, and if you haven’t, stop everything you are doing and go do it. It’s quiet exhilarating. 

Comments most welcome. Was think of doing a little flash or something of the stylus drawing the image...just a thought


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> just a thought


"And I've tried, everything but suicide, but its crossed my mind..."

I think the Ds is too small in relation to how big the sig is. The empty to occupied space ration is a tad too high, in my opinion.


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 24, 2006)

Not really that impressive to be honest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And Kyoji... "And I've tried, everything but suicide, but its crossed my mind..." is that Billy Talent? Sounds familiar.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 24, 2006)

Gnarls Barkely - Just a Thought


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> Gnarls Barkely - Just a Thought



That's the one, I knew I heard it somewhere.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Sep 24 2006 said:


> I think the Ds is too small in relation to how big the sig is. The empty to occupied space ration is a tad too high, in my opinion.


Agreed. Personally I'd stick the DS as an avatar and use the sig to make an amusing dumb comment about it


----------

